# found bird, missing wing



## dana10 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, I found a bird yesterday missing a wing. I brought him to a rehab center, but they can only euthanise him. He is alert and eating, but I don't know how to care for him. If I can find a place to take him that would be best, but I am open to caring for him if there are no other options. I am in Kyle Texas, near Austin. Thank you.
Dana


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird and not leaving him at the rehab center.

Is this a pigeon or dove?

Can you post a picture of the bird and the wing?

What is the condition of the wound? 

*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, a picture would help. If predator caught, which it sounds like, then he would need antibiotics. He should be put on antibiotics anyway for such an injury. Is it the whole wing?


----------



## dana10 (Jul 13, 2013)

*found pigeon*

Thanks for being so fast! He is doing well, and at the rehab center they said that he was a Inca Dove. The wound looks healed, and it is the whole wing. There is a scarred over nub where the wing was. He tries to fly if put on the floor, but of course can't. At the rehab center they fed him at about 10 this morning, and I bought some of the food (exact), but haven't given him any yet. Over all, he seems strong and healthy. Sorry, I can't post a picture (I don't know how). They said he is about 2 weeks old.
Also, I'll try to get back to check for messages faster... I've never posted on a forum, so I didn't know how fast it would be.


----------



## dana10 (Jul 13, 2013)

*question*

Also, where would I get antibiotics?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the wing is healed over, looks like you don't need the antibiotics. He made it apparently. They can be gotten from vets, or from pigeon supply places online, and some from grain places where they sell supplies for chickens and such. Seems odd that he has survived outside with no wing, but yet long enough for the wound to have healed. Wonder if someone had him, and was dumb enough to release a bird with only one wing?
As far as being sorry that you didn't get back quicker, don't worry about it, sometimes it takes quite a while for people to answer also. Just depends on who's on and who sees the post.
How are you going to feed him?


----------



## dana10 (Jul 13, 2013)

I tried tube feeding him this afternoon and he took some. I was guessing that his opening his beak is a hunger cue, but unsure. I was curious as to how much to feed him, and as to whether tube feeding would be the easiest method (I've never cared for a bird before). Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What do you mean he took some? When you tube feed, he takes what you give him. They don't open their mouth to beg for food, like a song bird. Did the vet show you how to tube feed?


----------



## dana10 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, the person at the rescue center I took him to showed me how to tube feed, but I was uncertain how much to give him, and when the tube came out I was reluctant to put it back into his mouth (There was some noise at the house). The man at the center said to feed him 3 times in a day, so I was planning to feed him again about 5 hours after the last feed. I guess the difficulty I am running into is in getting his mouth open initially. Is this just something that you need to work at?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it's easier to have someone hold the bird while you feed him. Lubricate the tube first with olive oil, and be careful about putting the tube in the right place.


----------



## dana10 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you... I didn't know about lubricating the tube, that should help. For the next few days I don't have anyone to hold him while I feed him, but I am trying and he is eating. How much should he be taking in per feeding? They said the crop should feel squishy, but I am not certain I am locating the crop correctly. I had a brief lesson from the man at the rehab center, but I had to run at the time. Sorry to have to ask.. I am sure I could look it up on the forum but it is hard for me to get to a computer. Thank you for taking the time to answer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here are 2 babies with very full crops. Look at them bulge. The parents fed them well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is another easy way to feed. Actually, the baby feeds himself. A little bit messier, as they will get some on them, but more natural, as the baby takes it from the syringe as it would take it from the parent bird.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=j1aPHzKZaQE#at=21

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3GPWhHeG4s&feature=related


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Or this way
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hmrE8uYpYI


----------



## dana10 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you very much. I need to feed him more. I was also wondering about pest control... the little fellow has some vermin crawling on him. What could I use on him to take care of some of that?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Any pet shop sells caged bird spray, just don't spray it near his face. Be sure to get under the wings and tail though.
I use Permethrin powder or Sevin 5% garden dust, which you also don't want to get near his face. Get well under wings and tail. I use a small powder puff, but you can also use cotton balls that are pulled a bit loose.


----------

